# ph and KH question



## Robnjo (Apr 17, 2007)

I got a bit of a Question that I don't understand with my tank at the moment but 1st my weekly water test from this morning. 

Temp-26.8 
SG-1.0225 
ph-7.9 
Amm-o 
nitrite-0 
nitrate10 
calcium-440ppm 
KH-196.9ppm 
*last water change was 8days ago, of 50ltrs salt...I change 50ltrs every 2weeks. 

how can my ph be down and my KH up?... doesn't carbonate hardness activator also push up ph or am I way off?
Rob.


----------



## St6_Devgru (Dec 6, 2006)

maybe it needs more time


----------



## Robnjo (Apr 17, 2007)

ok its a week latter and here is todays test but this time I did it @ 9:45am, not 8am. no water changes since the last test other then top-up.
Temp-26
SG-1.0225 
ph-8.0 
Amm-o 
nitrite-0 
nitrate10>20 
calcium-400ppm 
KH-196.9ppm
...so I'll put it down to "the time of day" and I'll do a test after lunch and thinking it will be about 8.2 or so.


----------

